# alter externer HP Brenner.. hm?



## TraphiX (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe einen alten Brenner hier, den ich so schnell wie possible
zum brennen bringen will.

er heißt

HP vid_04e6 Pid_800000002

dieses"vid_04e6 Pid_800000002" steht im geräte maneger. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das
wirklich der name des Geräts ist.

Ich brauche die Treiber und kann sie nirgends finden.

für einen link wär ich sehr dankbar 

THX

TraphiX


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Schau Mal auf der HP-Seite.

Wennst WinXP hast sollts eigentlich den Treiber automatisch installiern.


MfG Alexander12


----------

